# K-5IIs or K-3



## Patriot (Mar 19, 2014)

So which camera would be better coming from a Nikon body. I have plenty of Takumar lens to hold me over until I can get a new Pentax lens. From what I understand the K-3 is having problems with the shutter. I don't know if a firmware update has fixed this yet but if the K-3 is worth it then I would get it. However the K-5IIs doesn't seems that much different and is about half the price. Some say the K-5IIs performs better than the newer body.


----------



## wtlwdwgn (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi. I have the K-3 now and have not encountered any of the mirror flapping issues. I don't know but it might have been fixed in an firmware update. The K-5 IIs is a pretty good value right now but I already had a K-5. I haven't had much shooting time yet but the K-3 seems to AF faster and lock on better than my K-5. I like it! Whenever you stuff 50% more pixels on the same size sensor there is a bit of noise increase so you can take that into consideration. BTW, you can use the older M42 Pentax Takumar lenses on a Nikon with a Kood adapter without any IQ loss. I used one on a D2x I gave to my brother. Just my two cents.


----------



## pez (Mar 22, 2014)

The K5IIs is great, and no doubt a very good deal right now, and... and... *GET THE K-3!**!!!

*Seriously, I lurve mine. Best camera body ever.


----------



## Mtothepoweroftwo (Mar 24, 2014)

I have the K-3, had the K-x and K-7 before and I absolutely LOVE this camera. No problems as you have described whatsoever. I would definitely recommend the K-3 to you instead of the K5 II and I have not read a serious review that puts the K5 ahead of the K3 so far.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm always on the Pentax forum and a lot of people aren't happy about the shutter problem on the K-3. Hopefully by the time I buy it the problem in the newer units would be fixed.


----------



## jaomul (Mar 29, 2014)

Not quite what your asked but the k5 ii is probably the equal of your d7000. I don't think it's worth the swap, though IS for all lenses is nice


----------



## pez (Mar 29, 2014)

Patriot said:


> I'm always on the Pentax forum and a lot of people aren't happy about the shutter problem on the K-3. Hopefully by the time I buy it the problem in the newer units would be fixed.


I'm on there, too. If you're referring to the "mirror slap", that's a firmware issue, apparently, and relatively rare. Mine is perfect.  I haven't seen anything about a shutter problem. 
Edit: now I found the thread! Still, looks like isolated cases (glad it's not me!).


----------



## ZenMonkey (Mar 30, 2014)

Patriot said:


> So which camera would be better coming from a Nikon body. I have plenty of Takumar lens to hold me over until I can get a new Pentax lens. From what I understand the K-3 is having problems with the shutter. I don't know if a firmware update has fixed this yet but if the K-3 is worth it then I would get it. However the K-5IIs doesn't seems that much different and is about half the price. Some say the K-5IIs performs better than the newer body.




I've been trying to decide on a camera body also. I've looked at different models from different companies but I'm more drawn to Pentax than the others. At one point I was leaning towards Canon, then Nikon, and then back to Pentax. Pentax systems offer great value, fantastic IQ, great color saturation, contrast, good AF, and more fps than I really need. Weather sealing is a major plus for me, too. Trying to decide which body to purchase shouldn't be this difficult. The K-5 IIs and the K-3 are both great cameras, but I drool over the new K-3.  However, the K-5 IIs is like half the price and still better than many more expensive cameras. I've seen great images produced by both bodies, and frankly I'm not sure the K-3 is going to offer much better IQ than the K-5 IIs. Sure, it's more advanced, newer, has more MP's, and is a bit faster, but the more I think about it ... the K-5 IIs is really more camera than I truly need. Drool factor goes to the K-3, but practicality goes to the K-5 IIs hands down!  I don't think I'll ever regret buying either, but by buying the K-5 IIs I'll be saving a substantial amount of money which can be used for better glass and/or other necessary accessories. With that being said, I myself chose the K-5 IIs. It simply cannot be beat for value. I'm going to pair it with a Pentax 77 mm f/1.8 ltd lens to start me off. The 77 mm ltd is one of the three amigos/divas/princesses. Can anyone say pixie dust?   In the end, the K-5 IIs is an incredible value and I'm not sacrificing IQ by purchasing it over the K-3 ... at least not enough to sway my decision to go with the K-5 IIs.


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Apr 17, 2014)

ZenMonkey said:


> Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > So which camera would be better coming from a Nikon body. I have plenty of Takumar lens to hold me over until I can get a new Pentax lens. From what I understand the K-3 is having problems with the shutter. I don't know if a firmware update has fixed this yet but if the K-3 is worth it then I would get it. However the K-5IIs doesn't seems that much different and is about half the price. Some say the K-5IIs performs better than the newer body.
> ...





Word has subsequently had it on the photo-journal scene that the K5 II & K5 II-s are questionable in relation to real world improvements upon the original K5? So aside from the corporate lead impetus, what are we actually gaining from the next generation of cameras based around the 'benchmark' K5?


----------



## pez (Apr 18, 2014)

Bobthebuilder said:


> ZenMonkey said:
> 
> 
> > Patriot said:
> ...



Here is the just-published DP Review test of the K-3. DP Review is sometimes a tad overly harsh, but this looks to be a very fair review. It's a superb enthusiast's camera. They mention that the less expensive Pentax glass being still screw-drive for auto-focus as a negative, and maybe it is for some. Doesn't bother me, as I don't do video with a dslr anyway. Ricoh is rapidly making new lenses and upgrading old ones. Come to think of it, I use manual focus most of the time, lol. But the AF is better than any K camera to date! I have not touched my K-5 since I've had the K-3 (guess I should sell it).


----------



## pez (Apr 26, 2014)

The K-3 just got the "Best Expert Level DSLR" award at the TIPA awards.


----------



## mcgregni (Jun 12, 2014)

I've been involved in numerous recent discussions on the UK Pentaxuser forum with many IQ comparisons and big crops to pixel-peep at. This is my summary of the general consensus ... 

On purely IQ terms, the extra MP of the K3 gives better, sharper big crops, which can be great for bird shooters or any action perhaps where you are a fair way away.  The more densely packed senor gives more visible noise, mainly luminance type, from ISO 1600 upwards. The difference between K3 & K5ii is nothing up to 1600. However some see this ad more of a problem than others... The K3 luminance noise is very dense and fine, more like film grain, so is not all that unpleasant in many pictures, and it responds well to NR techniques. But if low-light high ISO handheld shots are a priority then most pentaxians are recommending the K5ii over the K3. 

Despite the significant price difference, you do get a lot more of the latest & greatest technology packed in ... AA filter simulator, improved AF module and more focus points plus much more sophisticated AF system control modes, faster image processor, faster bursts, improved HDR features including in-camera RAW hdr, better video format options plus dedicated video button, audio level control & headphone monitoring, twin SD card slots with options for what each card records ... Well,I could go on &#128518; but its undoubtedly an extraordinary camera for the price, very special. 
I don't think any mirror slap  or shutter issues have been a major concern over here. Apart from the consideration about very high ISO work or low light shooting above 1600, then from all the evidence I've seen the K3 is the way to go if there's the money to burn.


----------

